# Car A/C Guy



## Warren Willingh (Oct 11, 2008)

I didn't see this auto forum here. The computer tech sections are great! If I can help anyone with auto a/c problems I'll be happy to try. It's a way to give back. Thanks, guys!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Whats the problem?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh you know how to fix that stuff ok i have two issues

first is a 1986 isuzu trooper 2 the ac was added out of factory, and the blower doesnt work for heat or ac


next is a 1996 chevy g20 van and that blows warm air used to be cold, then the back went hot, and now it all is


----------



## Warren Willingh (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry. I haven't checked email so I had like a thousand. I saw the notice you had posted. 

On the Isuzu: You need to make sure there is voltage going to the motor. I believe that one had a transition duct so the evap was put in line. The blower motor should be factory, that's why it doesn't work for either. Check the fuse in the fuse block first. We'll go from there.

Obviously the Van could be anything. It will take gauge pressures to start. It could be empty the way it sounds. Put gauges on it without the motor running and let me know what the high and low side read.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

will do van when auto class shop opens lol and for the trooper we just replaces all the fuses , the heat seeps out sometimes


----------



## Warren Willingh (Oct 11, 2008)

If you have an ammeter, check for the amps the motor is drawing. If it's over 30 that's why the fuse is blowing. Common problem!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

unfortunatly we dont, but i dont think it was blown we just replaced them all because the lights fuse burnt out


----------

